# toro lawnmower won't start :(



## jbinx (Aug 2, 2008)

ok, so i already posted about a leaf blower not starting. i now have a toro lawnmower which will not start(bad summer, ehh) - has been acting up all summer(the past 3-4 months)

anyway. so its a toro, 2 cycle mower(32:1), 4.5hp model# 20442.

sometimes it starts right up. sometimes it takes an hour. 

when i can't start it, i pull and pull and pull and no luck. but after it sits for an hour or 2, it will start right up and run perfect. and sometimes when it sits for this duration, it will leak gas down through the air filter. so i generally just put a little bit in the tank so if it runs out, its just a bit. 

its very frustrating as i never know how long its going to take to mow the effing grass. 

i have cleaned the air filter and the lines are good. the primer has lost hits rubber covering, but it still seems to work - at least i can hear what sounds like its priming, and the linkage is intact(goes in and out w/out sticking)

any ideas or suggestions as to what is going on?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the primer has lost it's covering then it's doubtful that it's working. The primer bulb is not hard to replace and looking at the breakdown of your engine it looks like it does not have a choke. If this is the case the primer will have to work properly or the engine will be very hard to start.

This is the part number for the primer bulb, they are usually around $3.00, and available at dealers that handle Toro and or Lawnboy. The engine on your mower is actually a Lawnboy engine.

66-7460 BULB-PRIMER


----------



## jbinx (Aug 2, 2008)

30year - do you know why it will start after it sits for awhile after trying to start?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Nope, I don't have any reasonable explanation for that!

Maybe it's just like a slot machine, and you were one pull away from the jackpot when you stopped.


----------

